# Lawnboy gas tank



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Good evening all, I am looking for a little help in trying to find a gas tank for a lawnboy that I am going to help another neighbor with.

Model 5254
serial # F36460149

This is all I know about this machine right now......also that the fuel tank has a big crack in it. I can get any information needed to help identify the machine but really I am just wanting to see if anyone could guide me on where I might find a gas tank at a reasonable cost. Thanks for any help you can give.

Jack


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnboy part # 165539 reasonable price??? about $84.00, unless you can locate a good used one...

Best of Luck...


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info......guess we will just keep looking for a used one. Thanks again.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

can you post a picture of the tank ?

thanks 
calvin


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a mower that looks like it has a tank like yours, maybe you can get the guy to send you the tank. Have a good one. Geo

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/1347752793.html


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll see if I can get the tank to take a picture.....Geogrubb the posting you sent is now deleted.Thanks anyway.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I happened to see this video that says it will fix plastic tanks, maybe it will work for you. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

lets think safety here since that is a fuel tank i would not recommend that stuff since you have to use a flame thrower to heat up the plastic


----------



## makewifehot5 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Gas tank*

Hi, I've some gas tank, near about 5 in my store room. It is all collected by my uncle. He's ready to sell them. I asked him costs, its about $100. if u ok with this price, reply me. waiting for your sooner reply. 
********************


----------



## makewifehot5 (Aug 31, 2009)

Reply me as soon as possible.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Right now not interested in 100 bucks for a tank. Thanks for the reply....I am letting my neighbor continue the efforts to find/or repair his tank. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

how far is newport from lexington ?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a tank one time that split on the seam. I took some 5 min epoxy that said it would work on plastic, applied to the outside, let sit for 24 hours, it worked. Lasted about three years, then i threw away the mower. However, I would be leary about doing it for someone else, mind you this was mine. Maybe check some online auctions.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Lexington looks to be about 250 miles from Newport. Its more in the center of the State about 40 or 50 miles North of Charlotte.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

jack13man said:


> Lexington looks to be about 250 miles from Newport. Its more in the center of the State about 40 or 50 miles North of Charlotte.


yea we live in a long state does not take long to go from sc to va but across the state takes7-8 hrs 

if you can post a image of the tank i may have one around here


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks I'll see if i can get a picture....I will try and get a camera out to the shop someday....Right now my wife won't let me take hers out there.LOL.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jack13man said:


> Thanks I'll see if i can get a picture....I will try and get a camera out to the shop someday....Right now my wife won't let me take hers out there.LOL.


Well then, do ya think she might let you bring the mower in the house for a picture??


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

OUCH!
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I would probably have about as good of luck bringing it the house as I would of taking her camera out to the shop.....I am bringing my work camera home tonight so I will get a picture this week-end......Then I just have to figure out how to post them....

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

jack13man said:


> I would probably have about as good of luck bringing it the house as I would of taking her camera out to the shop.....I am bringing my work camera home tonight so I will get a picture this week-end......Then I just have to figure out how to post them....
> 
> Thanks, Jack


Very simple get you a photobucket acct and create a folder on your picture file on your pc name the folder anything you like to name it then upload the images from the camera to that folder once that is done then go on to photobucket which is http://www.photobucket.com once there create a profile its free to join does not cost you a cent i been with photobucket for years now and never spent a dime to them 

but once that is done upload the image to photobucket it will open a window for you to add stuff to the image just click continue or done it will take you to the folder where all your images show at here is where you have to go step by step at 

on the image take your mouse and move the pointer over the top of the image 

once you do that you will notice it says Email and im direct link html code and image code what i normally do is i use direct link copy that url so you can paste it on here in your reply to this post you will notice the fonts sizes the smileys and the paperclip on the bottom row is the B i u sqiggly lines www link broken link email picture those buttons you click on the picture button a new box will open for a url you paste that url from photobucket in that box and click enter 

that gets attached to your post and when you submit the reply your image will show up on the screen i have did a example just you will see how it all works 

this image is one of my homelite xl 12 blues i have as parts saw just one of about 30 xl 12 blues


----------

